# Mouse Controlling possible ? Neck pain with Staffpad.



## ManuManu81 (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi there!

I have a lttle neck pain using Staffpad on IOS for several hours.

Now i discovered that it is possible to mirror my Ipad Screen on my Windows PC.

Is it possible to connect a blueetooth mouse to the Ipad an start working with a mouse
on Staffpad - drawing notes, panning, etc. ? Or is the apple pencil the only option to enter notes?

Mirroring would have no use if i have to rely again on the pencil, because then i have to keep my head down again.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 2, 2020)

Something should be possible with a recent iOS update:
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT211008
I guess it depends on how well StaffPad supports the feature. I don't have the software so can't say more, sorry!


----------



## Gray17 (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi ManuManu

To be honest, I'm a bit unsure of the exact logistics given the complicated setup that you've mentioned. That being said, using StaffPad with a mouse is really tricky, in my opinion. Drawing and writing complicated music with a mouse is frankly too much of a pain for me to use StaffPad that way. So in conclusion, while your setup may work (technically), I doubt it will be strong in terms of productivity and workflow. 


If you have any more StaffPad questions, please let me know, I happen to know a lot about StaffPad


----------



## Montisquirrel (Dec 3, 2020)

ManuManu81 said:


> Is it possible to connect a blueetooth mouse to the Ipad an start working with a mouse
> on Staffpad - drawing notes, panning, etc. ? Or is the apple pencil the only option to enter notes?



While still waiting for my Surface Pro, I am palying every day a little bit with StaffPad on my desktop PC and controlling it with a mouse. It is working and the recognition of my drawing is ok'ish (only slurs neeever work), but its not that fun. I saw a video of a guy laying in bed on his back while a tablet was "flying" in front of him, hold by a kind of arm-mount / tablet holder. Maybe thats something for you to change working position from time to time. My personal advice: When I am working for hours on my computer, I set up an alarm clock in Windows which rings every 15min to remind me to stand up for 20 seconds and strech my back. Never had any problems with my back again after starting this!



Gray17 said:


> If you have any more StaffPad questions, please let me know, I happen to know a lot about StaffPad



Oh, official StaffPad support. Good to see you !


----------



## minusatwelfth (May 21, 2021)

Montisquirrel said:


> While still waiting for my Surface Pro, I am palying every day a little bit with StaffPad on my desktop PC and controlling it with a mouse. It is working and the recognition of my drawing is ok'ish (only slurs neeever work), but its not that fun. I saw a video of a guy laying in bed on his back while a tablet was "flying" in front of him, hold by a kind of arm-mount / tablet holder. Maybe thats something for you to change working position from time to time. My personal advice: When I am working for hours on my computer, I set up an alarm clock in Windows which rings every 15min to remind me to stand up for 20 seconds and strech my back. Never had any problems with my back again after starting this!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, official StaffPad support. Good to see you !


Can you please share how you got it working with a mouse? What kind of windows settings are needed?


----------



## Montisquirrel (May 21, 2021)

minusatwelfth said:


> Can you please share how you got it working with a mouse? What kind of windows settings are needed?


I didnt do any settings in windows. Just installed StaffPad and it worked. What exactly is not working in your setup?


----------



## minusatwelfth (May 21, 2021)

Montisquirrel said:


> I didnt do any settings in windows. Just installed StaffPad and it worked. What exactly is not working in your setup?


Oh. I never bought the app on windows because I assumed a mouse wouldn't work as the staffpad website says a stylus is required. On ipadOS, a mouse definitely doesn't work, not even to do the dynamic curves


----------



## Gingerbread (May 21, 2021)

A different solution than a mouse is to prop up your iPad to an ergonomically-good position. It should be somewhat close enough to eye-level that you aren't looking sharply down, but comfortable for your arm and hand to write on it. That will take some experimenting, but it's definitely do-able.


----------



## Montisquirrel (May 22, 2021)

minusatwelfth said:


> Oh. I never bought the app on windows because I assumed a mouse wouldn't work as the staffpad website says a stylus is required. On ipadOS, a mouse definitely doesn't work, not even to do the dynamic curves


It is working, but I would never ever recommend to work with a mouse in StaffPad. I just did it while waiting for my Surface Pro and when it arrived I never again touched StaffPad von my desktop PC.
I think the reason why they say it is not "working" is because it is a total mess with a mouse and not fun at all.


----------



## Jacob Moss (Jul 14, 2021)

I've heard of people simply using the Wacom trackpad--though I couldn't tell you what that's like in practice. You'll just need to verify that is supports windows ink + touch


----------

